# Rue and Kweli



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my babies. Finally...hope this works


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)

And here is Kweli... though i cannot figure out how to post more than one picture?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 18, 2005)

Aww they're so cute.  Rue's color is so pretty.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)

thank you Stanley's Mum. i is soooo proud!

Nicole


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)

Kwelimessing around on my bed. 



TheRue



Kweli


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)

sorry for all the different sized picture. i am having a hard time with this stuff.

more Rue...


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)

Kisses!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 18, 2005)

more pictures tomorrow...

lookout, now i'm addicted to posting pictures... hopefully i can get them to better/consistant sizes.

Nicole


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, they are both so beautiful - their colours are wonderful. Looking forwrd to more pics 

Jan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks Jan,

looking for some help: i dunno what kind of bunny Rue is, can anyone tell me? She is about 3 pounds, straight whiskers:









Thanks if anyone can help!

Nicole


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 19, 2005)

Aww...I know what kind sheis!!!! She is a cute one!!!!That goes for both your bunnies! Thanks for sharingthe pics. Beckie


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 19, 2005)

l love your bunnies Nicky


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Beckie and Mike! 

i am really fighting the urge to adopt another. i have my hands full with these two,

Nicole


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 19, 2005)

You have a wonderful pair of girls there! Beautiful bunnies!! I bet they are going to love your new apartment!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 19, 2005)

thankyou Tiffany,

they will love the apartment cause i think they are eachgonna get their own room. i want them to be out of their cages all thetime. that's how Rue used to live, and she hates being in her cage. butthen I worry that Kweli will be lonely in her room all by herself.anywho....

2 weeks! i'm sooo excited! the countdown is on!

Nicole


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 20, 2005)

My girlies playing with my brother's turtle. the turtle LOVES the rabbits:


----------



## bluebird (Sep 21, 2005)

She looks like a mini rex but i cannot tell from the picture if she has rex fur.bluebird


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 21, 2005)

hi Bluebird, and thank you!

she doesn't have rex fur, not like Kweli. it is soft but not the samepetting backwards as forwards. also her whiskers are straight, which ithink mini rexs have kinda curly whiskers? (well Kweli has curly ones)

i am sooo curious now to find out what kind of bun The Rue is....

Nicole


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 3, 2005)

Special thank-you to Gypsy, who thinks Rue is a Netherland Dwarf/ mini rex mix.

I moved this Saturday into my new apartment!:bunnydance:

I now live alone, just me and my bunnies. (No more living with an in-law)

the move stressed both girls out. Kweli was back to her normal self,but Rue is still mad at me. she refused craisins from me but took somefrom my friend, and today, she peed on my bed! (little monster)

I have a 2 bedroom and both girls are in my bedroom. i am consideringmoving Kweli into her own room but i am worried she'll be lonely. thatmay change if i come home with a friend from the Elmira show.

Should i get a buddy for Kweli?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats on the move!

I forget- are your girls spayed yet? It might help them getalong. I'm also for(more or less) forcing rabbitsto tolerate each other, as otherwise Mocha would be verylonely. She hates new rabbits but needs to be adored 24/7.

If you don't think you can make them be friends, you could take Kwelifor dates at local shelters. Find somebun she likes who isalready spayed/neutered. It's the easiest way togo. Just keep in mind that the new bun will need a separatecage while they are bonding.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 5, 2005)

good idea naturestee (the date thing).

both girls are unspayed, and probably will stay that way. Rue is maybe a little too old, and she is the agressive one.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

Crazy For Craisins,

Starring Rue:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

"MOM, whadda bout my close-up?"

-Kweli


----------



## doodle (Oct 24, 2005)

They're both really pretty! One of my bunnies looks almost just like Kweli. 

How old are they?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks. Rue is about 2 and a half years, and Kweli is 8 months old.

Nicole


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Nicole, :wave:

I'm sorry I missed this adorable thread. Rue and Kweli are absolutelyprecious. Why don't you PM the link to this thread to Pamnock. She'llbe able to answer your question about Rue's breed. 

As to getting Kweli a new friend, I'd wait until she's settled into your new apartment...Congratulations on the move! :colors:

You want them both to get used to one change before introducing them to another so that they don't stress out. 

I'd do the same with changing the rooms for Kweli. Wouldn't do it atthis point being new to the home. I'd keep her with you and Rue for awhile, and even after she's used to the home, they generally like to bewhere the action is when their cage is concerned. Putting her in herown room without Rue with her might throw her off. 

Just my thoughts. Take what you like and leave the rest. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Carolyn, Thanks for you advice.Unfortunately i already got Sully, he is quaranteened in the spareroom. And no need to worry bout Kweli, she is quite settled and verymuch interested in why she cannot go in the spare room. 

Sul will stay in his own room till next week to finish the quaranteen,and also he was nuetered Sept. 30 and he needs to keep separate for 30days to make sure there is no sperm right?

Thanks again,

Nicole


----------



## naturestee (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, 30 days is usually recommended to let the sperm die off. No preggie Kweli!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 25, 2005)

No way Jose!

:no:

Thanks Naturestee.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 31, 2005)

some more Rue pics:


----------



## Shuu (Oct 31, 2005)

I love her smushed face!
:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 31, 2005)

I see she has claimed the bed as her own


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 1, 2005)

Shuu, that's her "assuming the position". (preparing for the nose rubs) 

Luvabun- o the bed is definately hers, and ever since we moved she hasbeen way more cuddley. (Rue and i have sunday morning special cuddleswhile we watch Coronation Street.)


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 5, 2005)

just an update on my girlies:

Rue is her normal self, much happier sharing a room with me only. but when Sully and Kweli visit her room, (beware the grouch!)

Kweli i worry about a little, she is healthy but at 6 months old sheseems a little confused. She hasn't built another nest, however,continues to hump my slipper from time to time. she seems much calmer,but still spazzes out a little. it's almost like her hormones areconfusing her, and i don't know how to help her. i cannot afford to gether spayed till January or February, but i really think it may help her.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Darn! :X I was looking for pictures.

Hi Nicky, 

Trust your instincts about Kweli. It sounds like hormones and youth to me too.

Hang in there. Spaying usually does help curve the behaviors she'sgoing through, in addition to other things - i.e., territorialtendencies, moodiness, aggressiveness, they tend to live longer as theyare less prone to diseases. 

As Buck Jones said: "Unbred, unspayed females invariably succumb touterine cancer after several years, so it is wise to have her spayed....Both sexes benefit from the reduction in hormonal activity thatgenerates a lot of territorial aggression and sexually induced behaviorlike spraying. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

P.S. As to the 'several years' that Buck referred to, the uterine cancer can show up anywhere from 3 years old and up.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Darn! :X I was looking for pictures.


Me too . (hint hint)

Jan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry Carolyn and Luvabun :embarrassed:

i'm alittle tight on dosh so i can't develope any pics right now. 

Carolyn,becauseit's her hormones, i feel sohelpless, i wish i could do something for her in the meantime beforeher spay. I am scared about the surgery, but i have found a very goodvet, so the sooner the better i guess.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> Sorry Carolyn and Luvabun :embarrassed:
> 
> i'm alittle tight on dosh so i can't develope any pics right now.
> 
> Carolyn,becauseit's her hormones, i feel sohelpless, i wish i could do something for her in the meantime beforeher spay. I am scared about the surgery, but i have found a very goodvet, so the sooner the better i guess.





No worries at all about being unable to develop the pictures now. We'll wait as long as we have to. 

There's really nothing you can do for her at this point, just grin and bear it. :?

That's wonderful you have a good vet! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, she is getting some extra attention, andin a way it's nice her being a bit calmer so i can give her cuddles,before she wouldn't be still for very long.

funny story about pics: my friend gave me a disposable camera (i don'town a real one) for my B-day, she said i could have pics of the party.instead, i am using it for pics of my bunnies!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

I understand That! I don't even think I take pictures of people anymore. It's all Tucker, Fauna, and Cali. 

I really have to make the changeover to digital someday. I'm stilltaking pictures and getting them developed too. It's not cost effectivefor me though. I buy 4 rolls of film, and then I like 2 pictures oneach roll. 

There's a website I've learned about that you send your roll of filminto and then choose which ones you'll pay for. It would save me somemoney - especially when photographing the rabbits. :?

Sorry...just got thinking out loud. But it does relate because if youwant me to get the address for you, I will. If you have to pay for thepictures taken and some don't turn out well, then you won't be charged.

I won't be offended either way if you say yay or nay. TRULY!



-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn, i am not sure if that would work for me cause i don't even have a real camera. i just buy the diposable ones.

i want to switch to digital too, someday.... heck i don'teven own a computer, i use it at work or my mum's house. I guess i'mtechnologically challenged. 

(ps-i just figured out my VCR )


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 7, 2005)

what a nasty nasty trick .. bumping up the thread with no photos! hrmph! :X

you definately have to go digital when you buy a camera..i bet if youtotal up all the money you have spent on disposable cameras you couldhave bought at least 5 digital cameras bynow 

and the biggest plus is that if you are trigger happy with that buttonlike i am, you can review what photos youve taken and get rid of theones you dont like ..no wasted money! and if you get one with arechargeable battery .. even less money spent!

The one I bought only cost $100 .. granted it was onsale, but the actual price wasnt that bad either ... 

oh oh and when buying a digital you definately want one that hasoptical and digitialzoom .. that is what is going togiveyou the best clarity and detail in photos as opposed tojust digital which when you zoom in the pictures will end up grainy.

okay i think i wrote enough now LOL


Hope all is well! 

Tiffany


----------

